# Can anyone even stand watching the Utah game



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

on the Mountain? 

Seriously. The picture looks like they have guys on the broadcasting booth with aluminum foil and coat hangers. 

One of the best reasons BYU has to go independent is to get away from this ridiculous channel.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

There is now an HD version of the Mountain that makes the picture a bit more bearable. 

The quality of cameramen is still in question though...


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Bax* said:


> The quality of cameramen is still in question though...


Yet another excellent point. :O--O:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Its like they got a bunch of dudes off the street and said "hey you wanna make 5 bucks?"

Where did they find these guys?! They zoom in at the worst possible times, second guess where the ball is going, and try to read the QB's mind before the ball is in play.

Hopefully the Pac-10 will bring better cameramen


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Apparently (since I now watch the games from the stands) the only good thing about the MTN cameramen is the sliding stand they ride on. The wife made the comment today that she thought it would be fun to ride up and down the sideline on that thing. :lol: 

Speaking of watching from the stands, Stablebuck... I may have an extra ticket to the San Jose St. game next Sat. I think Ben and Ev might want to go but if for some reason they don't take both tickets, the other one is yours since my wife has to work.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I think I could shoot it better with my Sony hadi-cam then those guys and a watching a game without HD is painful now. Riley if he doesn't want that ticket let me know.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Speaking of watching from the stands, Stablebuck... I may have an extra ticket to the San Jose St. game next Sat. I think Ben and Ev might want to go but if for some reason they don't take both tickets, the other one is yours since my wife has to work.


sounds good!
Did anyone else see that nasty block on that Shakey Smithson PR TD?!?! Felt bad for that UNLV dude...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I tried watching the Colorado State - Colorado game on the MTN last week. MY heck was that coverage horrible! How do they not have any kind of camera stablization? Freak! It was like watching the videos my daughter takes with our little flip cam. HORRRIBLE camera work by the MTN. The BYU games have been a bit better so far, as CBS-C and VS do a better production job than the MTN. And my beloved Cougars are on ESPN-U this week, so the whole nation can see us get killed by FSU in quality high-def production, and then it is MTN for us the rest of the way out. Urrrrgggggg!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

FSU better pick it up Gary.... the way they got shelled the other day means BYU has a chance. Ok, that might be overly optimistic but I don't think it'll be the same kind of killing they suffered last year by the Noles.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

One thing to get shelled by OU in Norman, where they haven't lost a home game in like 55 games. Its another to get rolled by a smaller, slower team that usually is totally overmatched by BYU. Any sliver of hope I had after the you-dub game was crushed in the AF game. Its gonna be a long year. But thankfully, it will be THE last year on the MTN. The day after the rivalry game, I'm switching off of DirectTV and going with Dish.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Why the switch if you can get all the ESPN channels (and then some) on DirectTV? I have it now and love it over Comcast.... had DishNetwork when I lived in Orem and always seemed to have "iffy" signal.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Dish's Best 120 or whatever it is, is about 1/3 the cost of DirectTV. The ONLY reason I have DirectTV is because of the MTN. And I've been there long enough to meet the two year contract deal, so I'm well past the introductory rate stuff. The other stuff Direct offers (NFL Sunday Ticket) is no big deal to me. 

AND, Dish's new customers can get a HD-DVR with a built in SlingBox. And that is dang cool.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Slingbox? Thats cool that you can save some cash by switching... I'm just happy to have a billion different channels, regardless of who offers them.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

My oldest kid just got his drivers license. I've to to save money everywhere I can find.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> My oldest kid just got his drivers license. I've to to save money everywhere I can find.


Sounds like your oldest is ready to get a job then too! That would help your pocketbook better than anything. Make him pay his insurance, gas, and buy his own car if he wants anytime access to one. Anyway, sorry for the hijack.

I agree Dodger. What an awful network!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Chaser said:


> I agree Dodger. What an awful network!


So, as U fan, you are agreeing that independence was the right decision? It seems like most Ute fans I have heard from seem to think that it was not a good move...of course their speech was slurred and his ukulele was playing kind of loud, but I think that is what he was saying. :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

The typical U fan I run into has a hard time understanding clear speech. But hey, overcoming nine months in the womb of an intravenous drug user is already enough to ask....


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow, Tree. That's a pretty broad, bold brush you're painting with there. So if that is true, is it also safe to say that the typical Y fan has their head stuck as far up their ass as you do? At least U fans have to be inebriated to slurr their speech and talk out their backsides. Seems you do a pretty good job of it sober.

Can we get back on topic here? Sheesh. You'd think Tree and Huge were the BYU version of CS with that drivel they just posted.

And to answer your question, Huge: in the TV sense. Going independent was absolutely a better deal for BYU. I don't blame them one bit in that aspect. But to sell off the rest of your sports programs for the sake of a mediocre football program, that's what I don't get. Granted, football is the biggest money generator, and the b-ball program may also beneift. Maybe the benefits were that great, I don't know. Time will tell, right?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> The typical U fan I run into has a hard time understanding clear speech. But hey, overcoming nine months in the womb of an intravenous drug user is already enough to ask....


That is very funny that you say this when you're the same way. How much have you drank so far this week? :lol: It's surprising to me that you're a BYU fan when you dislike Mormons, and you're against everything that they stand for.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > The typical U fan I run into has a hard time understanding clear speech. But hey, overcoming nine months in the womb of an intravenous drug user is already enough to ask....
> 
> 
> That is very funny that you say this when you're the same way. How much have you drank so far this week? :lol: It's surprising to me that your a BYU fans when you dislike Mormons, and you're against everything that they stand for.


Not to mention his own track marks. I think he is a closet, Ute fan.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> That is very funny that you say this when you're the same way. How much have you drank so far this week? :lol: It's surprising to me that your a BYU fans when you dislike Mormons, and you're against everything that they stand for.


In all seriousness, couldn't he respond with the same question to you being a yewt fan?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Nope, he surely cannot.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Not to mention his own track marks. I think he is a closet, Ute fan.


 :lol: Yeah, he's a closet Ute like many other people on here. Maybe someday they will be brave enough to come out of the closet.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

See, Dodger, here's your proof that this Utah/BYU thing is a 2 way street. Neither side is without sin, yet both are throwing stones. Its just how it goes when you're in a heated rivalry!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Why all the bickering??

I can't stand to watch the 'games' at all....ever !! :mrgreen:


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Chaser said:


> See, Dodger, here's your proof that this Utah/BYU thing is a 2 way street. Neither side is without sin, yet both are throwing stones. Its just how it goes when you're in a heated rivalry!


Do you think those comments were mean-spirited? I don't think they were mean spirited, I think Tree was kidding and I think people can tell the difference. Everyone knows that not every Ute had 9 months of intravenous drug use and it's so far outside the realm of reality that it takes on the air of being sarcastic. But, if you think it was mean-spirited, then they probably crossed the line, IMO.

Stuff like that, I don't have as much a problem with. It's people seeking out Cougars to kick after a loss that I think is bull crap. I also object to the "mormon vs. non-mormon" attitude that the rivalry sometimes takes when the big game comes up.

I know it can be a two way street, but I haven't seen any Cougars "dogging" Ute threads incessantly here.

Trading the MTN for ESPN was the best decision BYU football ever made. No one cares about any of the other collegiate sports, with the exception of basketball and BYU will get into the tournament easier through the WCC than they previously have through the MWC - though that calculus changes with the changes to the MWC membership.

If you think BYU football is a mediocre program, then you can't think much of the Utah program either. Each has improved the other over the last several years. Next year, BYU football will be in 50 million homes and will enjoy it's pre-existing national following. That's not a mediocre program if for no other reason than the amount of attention it attracts from a national audience.

BYU is also going to have to make it to 1 BCS bowl in something like 16 years to make the same amount of money over time as it would if it had made it to a BCS bowl as part of a conference. It's also going to make 1000% more money in TV revenues *just from its home games* next year than it did for all of its games this year. Tack on the revenues it will get for the away games and you are talking a serious improvement.

Plus, no one has to watch the MTN anymore, thank heavens.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Wow, Tree. That's a pretty broad, bold brush you're painting with there. So if that is true, is it also safe to say that the typical Y fan has their head stuck as far up their ass as you do? At least U fans have to be inebriated to slurr their speech and talk out their backsides. Seems you do a pretty good job of it sober.


I'm not sure how to reply to this other than, it was aimed at a target audience that might actually _get_ it. All others are obviously offended.......


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds like I may have misinterpreted an inside joke, or something like that.  

If that is the case, I sincerely apologize to you Tree. It was a rough morning at work. Folks got on my bad side pretty early on, and this may have contributed to my hypersensitivity.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

No worries. I just figured it was the true ute coming out in you.  :mrgreen: 


Let me explain. In an instance where something is so over the top to be remotely serious you can probably consider it sarcasm, or a concoction of coyoteslayers imagination or lack thereof. 

There's a lot of 'case and point' going on in the slayer camp. :idea: :shock:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

That's what threw me. I read so much BS on here from him that I have become a bit blinded to the sarcasm from others. It never hurts to lighten up a bit, right?!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

BINGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Enjoy your evening.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Man I don't know where to step in this thread, there's bombs everywhere! ;-) Wish I were a fan of one of the teams, then I could jump in, but alas, am not! But it sure is hellofagoodtime watchin' you guys! Thanks!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

stillhunterman said:


> Man I don't know where to step in this thread, there's bombs everywhere! ;-) Wish I were a fan of one of the teams, then I could jump in, but alas, am not! But it sure is hellofagoodtime watchin' you guys! Thanks!


+1


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> The typical U fan I run into has a hard time understanding clear speech. But hey, overcoming nine months in the womb of an intravenous drug user is already enough to ask....


The typical Y fan I run into are so self righteous and proud of themselves they give themselves whiplash from patting their self on the back. :mrgreen:

Tree I can always count on you to come up with some new clever Ute joke, I always look forward to what you are going to come up with, I like the original content, keep it coming. :lol:


----------

